# Goal Zero Switch 8



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just picked up a Goal Zero Switch 8.......fer those not familiar......it's a small, foldable solar panel with a battery pack. Use the panel to charge the battery, use the battery to charge yer phone, tablet, MP3, water purifier and what not. Got it mostly for the kid and his electronics while we camp and backpack. Tried it out in the yard......3 hrs in the direct sun gave me 3/4 of a charge on the battery. After some more use......I'll post more thoughts.


----------

